# Massive paws??



## suzamin (Sep 10, 2014)

Cookie has a working cocker spaniel mummy and a miniature poodle daddy, I have seen a fully grown dog from the same parents who is the size of a small spaniel so I guess Cookie will be the same sort of size. However, she seems to have huge paws which makes me wonder if she will grow quite big. Do cockapoos have big paws in general? Maybe they just look big cos she's a puppy??


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It's probably all fur. I'm sure she won't be a giant


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, as Karen says, it will probably all be fluffy furry feet


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Cricket's growth has stopped,,,,but she has the huge cocker paws.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Boycie has working mum and miniature poodle dad. At 8 weeks vet said he had big pads and would be quite big. His mum wasn't very big.
A couple of pictures that might help one at 8 weeks with mum and the other at 1 year. Hope this helps now 15 months and a bit bigger x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

His Birthday picture x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think the big paws, big dog thing is a myth. Both my girls have nice big paws but they are far from big.

Same as men, big feet means nothing


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Other than the size of their parents I just read that the amount of loose skin is the best way to determine eventual size. If your pup has lots of loose skin to grow into then he might be big. If he already fits his skin well then less big.


----------



## suzamin (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks for your replies - great pics too!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Other than the size of their parents I just read that the amount of loose skin is the best way to determine eventual size. If your pup has lots of loose skin to grow into then he might be big. If he already fits his skin well then less big.


Oh no Boycie still has a lot of loose skin


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Boycie is beautiful 

I personally think the big paws thing is a bit of a myth, Seymour has fairly small paws but is fairly large-14.5kg in weight and roughly stands 4 3/4 cans of baked beans high now that he is fully grown. 

I've heard that knuckle size can be a determinant...but may also be a myth?!

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is a picture of Boycie and his brother at 10 months he is also a big boy. 
He has not been clipped ever.

Boycie









Brother


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow! Boycie's brother is hairy!


----------



## MissMolly (Nov 17, 2014)

*Huge paws!*

Molly too has huge paws and I thought exactly the same. Great to hear that this doesn't indicate a huge dog.


----------

